# Would you consult a retirement coach?



## gy_girl (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello all - Thinking of changing my career to be a retirement coach as I navigate the retirement life myself. The question I have is - would you or your friends consider consulting a retirement coach? Looking to help retirees in all aspects - financial, health and life coaching. Thanks all!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

Never thought about it, but talking with you might be interesting.  

If you can figure out how to get word out I'd bet you could build some business.  Best of luck with it!


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 22, 2021)

*No. Been retired for 6 years, Did it without a coach.  *


----------



## gy_girl (Sep 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Never thought about it, but talking with you might be interesting.
> 
> If you can figure out how to get word out I'd bet you could build some business.  Best of luck with it!


Thanks! That is one of the problems for sure. I am assuming most retirees are on facebook so maybe start getting the word out there? But first would like to see if people would be interested in these services.


----------



## gy_girl (Sep 22, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *No. Been retired for 6 years, Did it without a coach.  *


Thanks! Wow..do you mind sharing what your process was like?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

gy_girl said:


> Thanks! That is one of the problems for sure. I am assuming most retirees are on facebook so maybe start getting the word out there? But first would like to see if people would be interested in these services.


Its a big world, and you would only need a few people, I am sure they are out there.  Does being a retirement coach require any kind of licensing?  Probably not.

I think the best way to figure out how to advertise might be to imagine you were in the market for such a service and search.  If you find others advertising somewhere it probably works.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 22, 2021)

I have been through those retirement meetings at the company where I used to work at. The company would bring in a retirement coach or two so the employees both young and old could attend the meeting if they so decided to. There were usually many meetings at different times on different days.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 22, 2021)

NO


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 22, 2021)

I have been retired 11 years, all the books and pod cast and blogs and everything I read says, "you cannot afford to retire" wife and I have been living happy ever after for years. Only one thing to do, stop reading about retirement.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 22, 2021)

NO....I simply gave 30 days notice, and told the gov't where
to send my pensions, arranged for soc sec, and let the door
slam me in the ass.......never regretted it.......


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 22, 2021)

gy_girl said:


> Thanks! Wow..do you mind sharing what your process was like?


Started financially planning many years earlier.  Made some personal life goals...what I wanted to do with my time and life.  Planned things to do, volunteering. Created and worked on learning my hobbies.  My retirement was years sooner than planned..due to a disability, so that was a chink in plans.  You have to allow for the unexpected glitch..and no amount of pre planning can prepare you for the unexpected..like haveing to retire 5 years sooner than planned. 
I think preparing for retirement is an ongoing process.  I really feel that one needs to start preparing many years earlier.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 22, 2021)

No, I've been retired for about 6 years did not need a coach.  However, not a bad idea depending on people's needs.  Exactly what service would you offer?  I think by the time most people retire, they have a plan in action.  I thought about becoming a life coach - helping people work on their inner self which is not an easy task for them to do but well worth it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2021)

It makes me sad that such a thing even exists.

Talk to a few kids about summer vacation they'll help you get the hang of it.


_"Those who can, do. Those who can’t, teach." - _Attributed to George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2021)

I think a Retirement Coach for those who want one is a very good thing.  Teaching the skills needed to navigate the retirement planning process is a very valuable career choice.  I for one  would have wanted to know a lot more about retiring than I knew in the beginning.  I was pretty much clueless.  Best wishes to you in your field of work!


----------



## terry123 (Sep 23, 2021)

gy_girl said:


> Thanks! Wow..do you mind sharing what your process was like?


No problem here also.  Did not plan to retire but when our hospital was bought by an out of state company, I did not have an income.  Tried to get another job but was told by a couple of places that my disability would be a problem for them.  They did not take into account that I had just worked 15 years for a major company without a problem.  So I took early SS and started doing books at home.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 23, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *No. Been retired for 6 years, Did it without a coach.  *



I did hear that it was beyond repair anyway.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 23, 2021)

Never realized we needed coaching?  Life has gone on in the same manner as when i was working.  My wife hadn't worked in years before I retired and she handled most of day to day activities.

Adjusting to your "new" (and smaller for most of us I would imagine)) income level takes a bit of thought but that should have been taken care of before retiring.  Continuing good health is of great importance but there's not much we can do about that. aside from the usual "good eating and exercise" routine and even that won't help much if the wrong "bug" hits you.

If I make it to next July, I'll have been retired for 30 years and it's been a happy 30 for the both of us.  That's about 1/2 of our married life which has been spread over 65 years.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 24, 2021)

terry123 said:


> No problem here also.  Did not plan to retire but when our hospital was bought by an out of state company, I did not have an income.  Tried to get another job but was told by a couple of places that my disability would be a problem for them.  They did not take into account that I had just worked 15 years for a major company without a problem.  So I took early SS and started doing books at home.


I hear quite a few people say they regret taking early SS?  I read up on it.  I will be 62 years young and able to take early SS.  A Few people told me to go for it and a few told me to hold off.  I will play it by ear.  Do you regret taking early SS?


----------



## Devi (Sep 24, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I hear quite a few people say they regret taking early SS?  I read up on it.  I will be 62 years young and able to take early SS.  A Few people told me to go for it and a few told me to hold off.  I will play it by ear.  Do you regret taking early SS?


You might want to start a new thread with that question, as this thread is about retirement coaching.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 24, 2021)

Never understood the value or purpose of the so called "Life Coaches" let alone a Retirement Coach.
I don't get what the huge issue is where people can't guide themselves through life competently. I'll make my own mistakes and take the blame. I'll have some successes and take the credit. Isn't that the way life should be?


----------



## Manatee (Sep 25, 2021)

Far too many variables.  I retired 24 years ago, lived in 2 different states at different times and there is the unforeseen like health issues etc. 

2021 has been an exercise in misery.  Who knows what is next.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

gy_girl said:


> Thinking of changing my career to be a retirement coach as I navigate the retirement life myself. The question I have is - would you or your friends consider consulting a retirement coach?


Hey GY Girl, I hope all the nos have not chased you off.  

I like your idea, and you only need a very small minority of retirees to build a practice.


----------

